

I Just Heard Some Startling Things About Uber ($10 billion in gross revenue) - dkasper
http://www.businessinsider.com/uber-revenue-2014-6

======
jwheeler79
10 billion in "projected" revenues. I predict that I too, will make 10 billion
one day. Of course, the prediction means little in the face of reality.

